# Tyre info please Michelin



## jako999 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hi all I had a blow out 12 months ago and ended up getting some rubbish but very expensive tyre fitted well that has now split so I want a Michelin to match the others, the thing is I have Michelin 227/75/16CP 116Q XC Camping I thought these were 10 ply as the van is around 4.5 ton? I have had a look around and found that I think the current replacement for these are Michelin Agilis 225/75/16 CP 116Q TL but these are 8 ply.

The other thing I thought about is are there any better options ie replace the two front tyres with something that actually grip because these thing just slip on wet grass as Im sure many of you know with this weight of van.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

Try giving 'Tyres On The Drive' a call as I used them for the first time last week and found them to be very knowledgeable when giving advice, very efficient when fitting my tyres, and cheaper than I could get them fitted a local tyre bay.

http://www.tyresonthedrive.com/

I have no connection with this company, I'm just a satisfied recent first time customer.


----------

